# Need help replacing missing drivers



## needs2knowmore (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post, I need info regarding replacing missing drivers on my daughter's Compaq Evo 510 desktop. She recently upgraded to XPSP2 and her Device Manager list show yellow check marks on "Other Devices" for: Ethernet Controller (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_103B&SUBSYS_00120E11&REV_88\4&25296D99&0&40F0); Multimedia Audio Controller (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_00b80e11&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD); Video Controller (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_00B80E11&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&10). She tried to connect to Broadband connection but could not and her screen resolution is at "lowest 4 bits" and can't be changed.
I will have to download drivers and burn to cd for her. Where do I find them and how do I download to my pc, etc. Thank you for your help! :smile:
PS. she dosn't have origianl pc cds or recovery cds for her machine.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...&h_query=Compaq+Evo+510&submit.x=7&submit.y=8


----------



## needs2knowmore (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Belfasteddie for your reply. I went to the site provided but I didn't see listed the controllers needed (PCI\VEN, etc.) I'm sorry but I'm still learning when it comes to computers. Would you please explain how to find what I'm looking for on that site? Thanks!


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

The link he provided has links to the various flavors of the Evo D510. You have to find yours, then click on it, and you will have a page that lists links, amongst which "download drivers and software" and "manuals" are probably the two more useful links.
When you pick drivers, you'll have to select your operating system (and maybe your language).
Depending on your model, you may get one or more downloads for certain components. You might have to look up what they are to be sure the driver is the right one for you. (And please, in the future don't post PnP ID's, those are fairly useless) I can however tell from your post that ethernet controller = network card, multimedia audio controller = sound card, and video controller is most likely graphics card.
Hope you find what you need. If not, get back to us for more help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Vendor 8086 is Intel.
What you need to do is get the exact model of your pc and download and install the Chipset drivers first, then restart and install the others; restarting after each installation.

Look on the page for each of these models and see which one is your pc.......
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=316510&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=96300&submit.y=8&submit.x=7&lang=en&cc=us

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=316517&submit.y=8&submit.x=7&lang=en&cc=us

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=96302&submit.y=8&submit.x=7&lang=en&cc=us

Thay have photos, so it should be an easy choice.

Download each drivers set you think you will need and Save them to a folder that you will remember. Copy all of these drivers to cd/dvd or usb flash drive and transfer them onto the other pc.
Run the Setup.exe for each driver set.
(Install the chipset drivers then get yourself online and onto Windows Update)


----------

